# e/m visit level or x-ray only



## tonirjeffries (Feb 7, 2008)

My office had a patient who failed conservative treatment & came in for a surgery conference. The MA took the history and x-rays were taken.  However, the patient never saw the doctor(why? I'm still working on that).  Our physician is trying to charge a consult, but I'm thinking the x-ray should only be charged.  Thanks for any assistance.

TRJ.


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 7, 2008)

Based on my conservative lean in the situation it would be Radiology charge(s) only--just so long as the doc read them and rendered some report.  (Otherwise you only get your Rad with a TC mod).

Hope this makes sense.


----------

